# Other plants!!!



## biothanasis (May 20, 2009)

I always loved colours and patterns on the leaves of Calathea, so I desided to purchase one!! I am thinking of making a small collection of coloured leaved plants (Calathea, Begonia, Caladium etc)!! So this is my first 

Also I have a Hypeastrum hybrid that I cannot recall the colour of (pale orange or pink), but soon we will find out!!! I bought it in bloom 2-3 years ago and it produced only leaves..!!It is really a surprise that it blooms now!!! And I really do not know how to treat my Hyps!!! lol


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 20, 2009)

Nice! 
I grow them frequently. Usually, lack of flowering is either they are planted in too big a pot, or lack of sunlight during the growing phase. I've been told to allow for a max of two fingers space surrounding the bulb in the pot. Sunlight should be as bright as possible, southern exposure is awesome (but too strong if the leaves start turning red). 
Also, I sometimes find my plants reluctant to go dormant (especially in time for Christmas etc, but I rebloom mine easily at different times throughout the year) In the event they are not cooperating I stick them in a dark corner that is slightly cooler than the rest of the house (ie a basement/cellar), restrict water. Wait 6-8 weeks should be adequate. 

This is my experience, but they are pretty tollerant plants so I am sure there are other techniques I am sure. 

Hope this helps & I am looking forward to seeing the bloom!


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

TY very much for the tips!!! I changed the space I have my plants and moved it to a sunier place... 

These are another two plants that start to bloom now!!! A red Hibiscus and a Lonicera (flowers are from the same plant)!


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

THanx for sharing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 21, 2009)

Great looking plants - don't forget to show us your hippeastrum when it blooms!


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2009)

The Hibiscus flowered first so here it is!!! Two flowers opened so far!!! The colour is between those two on the pics!!! There is also a darker circle at the base ot the anthers!! diameter of the flower is approx 16,5 cm!!


----------



## John M (May 22, 2009)

The hibiscus is beautiful! Did you know that you can pick the buds the day before they are due to open and they will still open the next day? Just snap off the bud with it's stem, right where it attaches to the main plant stem, at the leaf axis. They don't even need any water.....just lay the bud down anywhere; or, pin it to a curtain; or use one of those little flower clips so popular these days (they come in the shape of daisies, or dragonflies, etc.) and clip the bud onto another plant or whatever you like. Even without water, the flowers open the next day and are just as beautiful as when they are left on the plant. I have a lot of hibiscus in my greenhouse and I've got a friend who comes to help every Friday. When she goes home, I give her all the hibiscus buds that are ready to pop the next day. So, every Saturday, she has a bunch of freshly opened hibiscus flowers to enjoy. Many of them last through to Sunday evening as well. You can tell when they are going to open the next day, when you see the fat buds have elongated and formed a tube shape with a little opening at the end.....just like the bud on the top right of your photo.


----------



## biothanasis (May 23, 2009)

WOW!!! I did not knew that!!!! Thank you John... I think I might try it!!!


----------



## John M (May 23, 2009)

You're welcome. It's pretty cool.....and convenient!:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello,

This is how the buds of hypeastrum looked like the past weekend and this is how they are now...!!!! The colour is not exactly it, more pastel like in real life! Might take a couple of photos tomorrow, cause there is no good light now! There is also a lilium (might be a bit darker in true colour)!! It did not grow normaly though!! It looks more like a Crocus...lol


----------

